# First Post - First Delivery this week too!! Here they are!!



## Kyle Lukas (Aug 2, 2016)

So they came in great fashion, packaging was amazing and the follow up of the distributor was great too!!!! Just waiting on the humidor to settle that I am putting them into!!!

I am happy to be able to post here now......


----------



## Ams417 (May 13, 2016)

Those Monte's, mmmmm, I'm jealous.


----------



## Grey Goose (May 24, 2016)

Yikes... You are going to have to set aside some serious smoke hours to tackle those babies...!

Congrats, beautiful sticks. ;-)


----------



## MikeFox87 (May 5, 2016)

Good lookin' haul!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

:hungry::hungry::hungry::hungry::hungry::yo: :cowboyic9:


----------



## azmadurolover (Apr 10, 2016)

nice selection..........what time is dinner?


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Yeah, those are some beautiful wrappers.


----------



## Kyle Lukas (Aug 2, 2016)

Thanks guys. I have a plan, I will smoke one of each and see which one I like the most, order a box of them and start the beginning stages of aging some cubans in my humidor once it arrives in a few weeks.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...-what-s-your-latest-cuban-cigar-purchase.html


----------

